# Yi Jianlian got into a brawl and would probably got suspended



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

In today's China-Porto Rico game of Continental Champions Cup (China, Argentina, Porto Rico, Lithuania, Austrilia ), with like 1'30 to go in the 4th quarter, a PR player took a hard foul on Yi Jianlian's face when Yi was rebounding, Yi was pissed off and gave the PR player a shove.(actually he almost bursted out in the 3th quarter cuz he suffered sorta "Hacking-Shaq" defense all game but finally calmed down). Nothing's really serious until another PR player hit Yi's head, which cause a big brawl. then Yi elbowed a PR player who tried to punch him. And then almost all Chinese and PR players including benchs joined in the brawl and it developed into a huge rumble. The game was early terminated at the clock. The situation went out of control until lots of security and policemen came to interfere.

FIBA is still investigating this event and a bunch of players who got into this brawl will probably be suspended.

In fact I thought Yi was an another "mild" player like many other asian bball players before and sometimes i thought he was even milder than Yao Ming cuz Yao played passionately and emotionally often in China while Yi played passively sometimes. i was kinda disappointed,honestly. But this game showed the badass side of him. :biggrin: Obviously Yi was in bad temper during the game cuz of the dirty defense and gave PR some nasty blocks. Great job, Yi ！:greatjob: :banana: 











the foul that caused the brawl




























the coach of China is checking Yi's injure


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kick his *** Yi! At least he's no softie, I wouldn't mind if he starts a brawl in the NBA, he's gotta break the stereotype. The 4th pic is hilarious though.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Cool brawl it seems from the pics  If anyone finds a video, be sure to share it!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ha. A brawl in a tournament game. That's some rare stuff.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WTChan said:


> The 4th pic is hilarious though.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HKF said:


> Ha. A brawl in a tournament game. That's some rare stuff.


maybe it's common for Porto Rico players ? when they realized they were gonna lose, they adopted such “strategy" often. And I remember in 1998 in a tournament game (sth called the Frinendly Games or what), 5 or 6 PR players brawled in the locker room after they lost by like 30 pts.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

kisstherim said:


>


LOL, he fights like a sissy.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yi's a badmon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's always weird seeing oversized dudes fighting. Like you're like 6'11 throwing down with your long legs and long arms. Always makes me think what would happen if two giraffes started brawling.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

The PR team always been cocky bunch. What happen was they Yi took some really hard fouls during the game. Near the end of the game with China winning some was PR team start to play dirty and started to cruse at the Chineses player and that when the fight started and the PR got thier butt kick. I was sirpoise at the chinese player fighting but it was nice to see them at least stick up for each other.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

BigMac said:


> The PR team always been cocky bunch. What happen was they Yi took some really hard fouls during the game. Near the end of the game with China winning some was PR team start to play dirty and started to *cruse* at the Chineses player and that when the fight started and the PR got thier butt kick. I was *sirpoise* at the chinese player fighting but it was nice to see them at least stick up for each other.


May I recommend spell check, just kidding :biggrin:... I'm surprised as well, I would never Yi's frail *** to get in a fight but I think that it helps his image. Now people won't think he's another softy foreigner.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

kisstherim said:


>


Choke Slam!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 28, 2004)

LMAO at that kid on the left waving the China flag while all this is going on


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hahaha this is good stuff! At least Yi doesn't fight like Olowokandi or Nene....


----------



## death_wing (Apr 24, 2005)

its so cool, man. pitty bateer werent there. have a look at what shark got.









some chinese news talking about this event: bt torrent: http://bbs.btbbt.com/attachment.php?aid=300994


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I saw it on Sportscenter. Looked like a bunch of girls fighting..what a disgrace, they fight like pussies. 

I like the aggression from Yi, it means he isn't as soft and doesn't take **** like Yao.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yi has always struck me as someone who is aggressive. Sort of that cantonese chip on the shoulder. To bad the PRC won't let him come over here until 2009.

Hilarious block here. 












TOAD STYLE!


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Luck for the Ricans Mengke bateer wasn't there, That guy looks like he used to beat up yaks in Mongolia. 

Also where was Tang Zhengdong in this? He looks like he could beat the crap out of a few people.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

hahahhahahaha awesome pics man. I always love a good rumble even if they are asian


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kekai said:


> hahahhahahaha awesome pics man. I always love a good rumble *even if they are asian*


You have got to be a self-parody.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just so you guys are clear, the CBA is not the Euro-league. It is tougher. Not like the Greek league or whatever that's called but Chinese players really aren't soft at all. They are just not as athletic as Americans. Don't lump everyone into a category called " foriegners" that's just stupid, and proves every American stereotype there is.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

I think Euro-leagues are quite touch. If some NBA euros are soft, that doesn't mean all or most are soft.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Man I don't know if I should be happy or sad!! I gotta catch up on my reading on this brawl.

But high ranking Chinese officials, not just in basketball but for all sports, is not happy about this one bit - this gives off a terrible image for China as the upcoming host to the 2008 Olympics. Even if the PR guys started the thing, the fact is that they're the visitors and flew 1/2 way across the world to compete in this tourney.

I'm so proud of my boy Yi for standing up for himself, even if this will lead to a suspension. New members to my club always welcome!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sigma said:


> I think Euro-leagues are quite touch. If some NBA euros are soft, that doesn't mean all or most are soft.


Because China is in Europe.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Because China is in Europe.


no... because europe is in china. duh.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Lian got his *** handed off to him by a C team from Argentina. China should be very proud considering they had the same team that represented them in Athens - Yao which wouldn't have made much of a difference anyways.

BTW I watched the game and the whole brawl was started by YI. Puerto Rico just like Argentina like to play very physical inside and chinesse players aren't used to that kind of play.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Lian got his *** handed off to him by a C team from Argentina. China should be very proud considering they had the same team that represented them in Athens - Yao which wouldn't have made much of a difference anyways.
> 
> BTW I watched the game and the whole brawl was started by YI. Puerto Rico just like Argentina like to play very physical inside and chinesse players aren't used to that kind of play.


Yi got whacked in the nose so hard it bled! PR was gonna lose the game anyway, they were taking out their frustration.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

PR #6 was the first one that throw the punch.
Yi and the PR #4 just staring at each other, it's just a shove by Yi.
PR #6 pushed Yi from behind then throw the first punch at CHN #17.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Yi got whacked in the nose so hard it bled! PR was gonna lose the game anyway, they were taking out their frustration.


It wasn't frustration. Like Argentina, Puerto Rico has a "C" team representing them(scrubs basically). Most of the guys on those rosters won't make the cut to their respective NT's aside from maybe one or two players who showed something. Playing in the Stankovic Cup it's a gift for them seeing they probably won be playing in Japan 06(World Champs). Put yourself in their postions. If given 20-25 minutes to showcase what they had in them, wouldn't you play the hardest you can to impress? That's what they did, when you don't have much talent or upside you resort to do whatever "scrap" 

Puerto Rico doesn't lose anything with that game because they didn't have anything to win in the first place(in terms of standings where they are ranked #6/7 by FIBA America).

China doesn't lose anything either. They're still learning the programm itself, experimenting with different guard combinations etc etc etc.

On the fight, it seemed to me like YI was the first to retaliate on contact.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Sad Mafioso said:


> On the fight, it seemed to me like YI was the first to retaliate on contact.


So for the Puerto Ricans to have started the brawl, they should've fouled Yi by hitting him on the face and THEN get pissed and go after Yi?


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.aftonbladet.se/atv/player.html?catID=26&clipID=1958


here a video of the fight first there was some pushing and shoving nothing much then number 6 of PR push Yi in the back and he got push back then number 6 of OR try and thrown a punch at a chinese player miss and felt on his *** and ran when the whole chinese team went after him.

*Please refrain from using masked cursing*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, that lil' number 6 guy's the one who started it all.... takes a cheap shot out of nowhere then falls on his *** and gets the hell outta the way....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

BigMac said:


> http://www.aftonbladet.se/atv/player.html?catID=26&clipID=1958
> 
> 
> here a video of the fight first there was some pushing and shoving nothing much then number 6 of PR push Yi in the back and he got push back then number 6 of OR try and thrown a punch at a chinese player miss and felt on his *** and ran when the whole chinese team went after him.


awesome video! thanks,man


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

U can see Yao at the end of the videooo


----------



## 绿野飞仙 (Aug 21, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Because China is in Europe.


Shut up, fat!


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

kisstherim said:


>


Looks like the PR player got KTFO!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

On the 6th Pic, Yi looks like a badass. He pushed teh guy all the way to teh scoreboard and he fell down and Yi just stared him down like the lil scrub he is. Haha.


----------



## naomi (Apr 24, 2004)

Yi jian lian's dunks against iceland. He played 15 minutes in the game but got 17p(scored NO1 ).YAO scored 15p.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

First Puerto Rico with T-Mac/VC/USA team, now Team China? .....wow next thing you know they are gonna go after the NBDL players. Was Carlos Arroyo playing?


----------

